# Clear phantom print job in WIN 10



## PhilLovering (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi there
I installed WIN 10 and most things work OK....however I can't print to my Brother 2130 because a phantom print job is lurking somewhere I can't see. I can open the printer dialog box and clear all print jobs, but somewhere is another that blocks all following print jobs... See pic attached.
I have been searching the forums but noting can point to where the print file is in WIN 10... can anyone help?
Of course HAPPY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

This page explains how you can delete the files manually to clean down the queue.


----------



## PhilLovering (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi again
I should add that I've tried the fix above, followed the Services and stop/start clear etc, but the damn thing still will not print!


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I noticed the printer is on *LPT1*, which is the parallel port. As far as I'm aware, the Brother works with a USB interface. Go to *Control Panel*, *View devices and printers*, right-click on the Brother printer and then choose *Printer properties*. Click on *Ports*, uncheck the box for *LPT1*, and look for a port named *USB / USB001* and then check the box against that. Click *OK* to accept, ensure the printer is online, and then try to either print or delete the job.


----------



## bobcat5536 (Jun 29, 2015)

PhilLovering said:


> Hi there
> I installed WIN 10 and most things work OK....however I can't print to my Brother 2130 because a phantom print job is lurking somewhere I can't see. I can open the printer dialog box and clear all print jobs, but somewhere is another that blocks all following print jobs... See pic attached.
> I have been searching the forums but noting can point to where the print file is in WIN 10... can anyone help?
> Of course HAPPY CHRISTMAS!!


Give a look at this...states it will work with Windows 8, so chances are good it will work on windows 10. I scanned with Virus Total and Norton and they both came up clean.

https://bradkovach.com/printflush/


----------



## PhilLovering (Dec 21, 2015)

OK everyone - I AM A TOTAL DICKWIT (Australian slang for idiot)...nothing would make the damn printer work.... Everything else failed so I un-installed the printer driver, rebooted, and reinstalled the whole printer again.... *and that little bit that says* _*unplug the USB cable.*_.. *I needn't have bothered, it was half out!!!* The damn USB cable was disconnected! 
I would like to thank those who so generously contributed your expertise, I am truly grateful - and humbled. Donation to follow!
HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Sometimes it's the little things which vex us the most, so it's good to see you're up and running again, Phil. Merry Christmas


----------

